# MODULAR HOMES v. FIRE



## FM William Burns (Mar 3, 2010)

FYI:

http://www.myfoxboston.com/dpp/news/und ... lt-to-burn


----------



## Anders (Mar 10, 2010)

Re: MODULAR HOMES v. FIRE

thanks for the info great post.


----------



## Coug Dad (Mar 10, 2010)

Re: MODULAR HOMES v. FIRE

Welcome to the site Anders!


----------



## Bob the Builder (Mar 17, 2010)

Re: MODULAR HOMES v. FIRE

Having heard from both sides on this issue I believe that there is some information that is being conveniently being omitted from this story.It is my understanding that the town were this fire occured has a call fire department and the response time was 13 minutes.Once they arrived on scene the closet fire hydrant was 1/4 mile down the street. Just a couple of things that may have added to the loss of this structure.


----------



## TimNY (Mar 17, 2010)

Re: MODULAR HOMES v. FIRE

13 minutes isn't the greatest, but it appears to me that the house became completely involved way too quick.

One of our engines can lay over a 1/4 mile of hose, so that shouldn't have been a problem.  Hopefully they hit the hydrant on the way in, depending on the route.

I think the overwhelming reason for the loss was the construction of the home.  I'm not ready to put the blame entirely on the the manufacturer.  I think the set and on-site assembly may have a part in the quick spread of the fire.


----------



## gerryalton (Nov 17, 2010)

Manufactured homes (sometimes called "mobile" homes) are transportable structures that are fixed to a chassis and specifically designed to be towed to a residential site. They are not the same as modular or prefabricated homes, which are factory-built and then towed in sections to be installed at a permanent location.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Nov 17, 2010)

FM,

A product used widely for draftstopping in stick built homes; is also highly flameable and emits toxic fumes when burned. It's called Great Stuff and made by DOW Chemical.

Specifically, "Great Stuff for Gaps and Cracks"; and "Great Stuff for Windows and Doors". It is used to seal bored holes in walls, ceiling and floor plates; and, dead space cavities, around exterior windows, doors, and other openings.

I posted pictures of me burning this stuff on the old BB. When I first brought this to the attention of some major home builders; they just said; it's approved for use (ICC Legacy Report); and continued using it.

Many of our new building products are made from chemical that emit toxic fumes when burned; and, more are coming your way.

Yep, they stop drafts; just not when accompanied by fire,

Uncle Bob


----------



## FyrBldgGuy (Nov 17, 2010)

In my younger days I worked construction of both stick built and modular homes.  I have owned a mobile home (twice).  Mobile homes burn very fast.  Modular homes and stick built homes can both burn fast depending on the design and construction.  Most stick built homes can not fall off a truck and still be ok, but most modular homes are built to hold together.  Glues, laminates, adhesives, flooring materials, varnishes, wall finishes they all add up to increase the amount of heat and toxic fumes in a home.  Lest we forget Conarbs regular rant about plastic pipe that also adds to the toxicity of the home.

In Ben Franklins days we had fewer toxic materials in the home.  Now it is everywhere.  They should pass a law to outlaw plastic bowls and kitchenware.


----------



## Mule (Nov 17, 2010)

Worked for a company boo coos years ago that built 10,000 homes for Syria. The Syrian government came over and we set up a burn test. From the time of the first spark to the time the roof collapsed was 7 1/2 minutes. It passed Syrian government requirements.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Nov 17, 2010)

UB you forgot the one for fireblocking  

http://greatstuff.dow.com/products/fireblock/


----------



## Builder Bob (Nov 17, 2010)

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=1&sqi=2&ved=0CBMQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ul.com%2Fglobal%2Feng%2Fpages%2Fofferings%2Findustries%2Fbuildingmaterials%2Ffire%2Ffireservice%2Fventilation%2F&ei=juzjTL_eGYiisAOY-Lhm&usg=AFQjCNHrIFOXH34pN_JEtuF_I8Yr0aCWXw

The older standard of smoke detectors are sufficent did hold true back in the old days....... New furnishings require a more proactive approach...

Watch the video... from the webpage...


----------



## GHRoberts (Nov 17, 2010)

I find that houses last a lot longer if you do not set them on fire. Reasonable house usage reduces the chance of a fire to such a degree that it is not worth worrying about.

I seldom take action in thunder storms to avoid lightening. I do run from the water - falling or rising. Seems irrational.


----------



## TimNY (Nov 17, 2010)

While I echo the concern over toxic gases, I believe Great Stuff is only listed for sealing around pipes/wires where they pass through bottom/top plate.  I believe the code says these penetrations  must be "sealed", not firestopped.  It is, after all, a combustible assembly.

I don't believe it is acceptable as a fireblocking or a draftstopping.  The link provided by mtlog says it is "recognized as an alternate fireblocking material".  I'm not sure who recognizes it as such, but I don't believe the IRC does.

In any event, I do not believe it was ever intended as a draftstop, nor do I see any propaganda to that effect. AFAIK, any installation as such should have failed inspection.

Luckily I have not run into that scenario.  EVerybody here uses UL firestop material to seal around pipes and fireblocking is 2x material.  Seldom run into any draftstopping.


----------



## steveray (Nov 17, 2010)

I believe at least one of the "crazy foam" companies make one that is listed for residential fireblocking....the dyed it pink or red or orange.....I don't have my IRC...I think136 is the standard#???


----------



## alecponting (Jan 28, 2011)

When you are buying a home, you might hear the terms modular homes, manufactured homes and site built homes. It's important to understand how they all differ, no matter whether you are purchasing an existing house or plan to build on land that is subject to restrictions. The differences can affect a home's price and its resale value, and even dictate whether or not it can be built on your land.

modular homes


----------



## TimNY (Jan 29, 2011)

steveray said:
			
		

> I believe at least one of the "crazy foam" companies make one that is listed for residential fireblocking....the dyed it pink or red or orange.....I don't have my IRC...I think136 is the standard#???


I do recall something like that a few years ago.  I think there was debate over a "modified" test.

I do not think you will find foam listed as suitable for fireblocking any longer.  I believe it is only listed for sealing around pipes and wires.


----------



## lossi.grey320 (Feb 26, 2011)

Hey!!As per my view, Once you have made the decision of calling Modular house professionals, you can just sit back and relax. Now you do not have to be present at the construction because you have an assurance that your project is in safe hands.

modular homes


----------



## Architect1281 (Feb 27, 2011)

As an inspector I have found that most times the Modular portions are properly constructed for delivery to the site.

I have found that 80% of the installers / assemblers don't have a clue about Draft Stopping or Fire Blocking.

these items occur at all floor / ceiling  / wall / roof as well as Floor to adjacent Floor; wall to wall and ceiling to ceiling

connections.

Gaps Voids Transitions open concealed space violations abound.

I have been in attics looking down the center of a two story assembly and seen the basement lights.

sidewalls with tip up roof sections consistenty remain un-fireblocked at wall to ceiling.

I could run out of tickets on a single 2500 foot install -

the theory being is its modular all I have to do is put them in place. ...........BUZZ BUZZ WRONG


----------



## TimNY (Feb 27, 2011)

Completely agree.  The set crews want to be in-and-out.  Then it is up to the GC that contracted with the factory to finish the home in compliance with the code.

Fireblocking, tension ties, foundation connections.. all have to be addressed on site.  I have found the plans that come with the homes to be pretty explicit.  A list of all of the connections, each denoted "Factory" or "Field".  I am usually the first person to remove them from under the sink when I show up for inspection.

Somebody needs to be on site, with a clue, when the house is set, especially in the case of a 2-story.


----------



## cda (Feb 27, 2011)

""""Ronald and Stacy Oliveira were in their Acushnet home, asleep with four children in the house, when the fire woke them up early one January morning in 2008. They ran out of the house with nothing but the clothes they were wearing."""""

"""Gallagher says the home had working smoke detectors, but the fire spread so quickly, they didn't go off until the family was outside.""""        HUH??????????


----------



## Architect1281 (Feb 28, 2011)

Fire with all the oxygen it needs to burn quickly and brightly does not smoke. alot?

or untill it hits a material (foam / plastic) that produces smoke on combustion..

Also the internal concealed well fueled with lots of oxygen spaces were not exposed to detection until the fire broke ot of those areas


----------

